# Are mysterious guys attractive?



## RelinquishedHell

My sister's friend told me that I have a mysterious guy thing going on, and that it's attractive. I thought this was kinda interesting, because I figured that women liked the more friendly outgoing type. I always thought that women would find me boring because I'm not the laughing, joking, outgoing type. What are your opinions?


----------



## xTKsaucex

When anyone is secretive or perceived to be there will always be interest. I've come across peeps in my life who have this quality. One in particular who was one of the smartest persons I know and was hilarious at times but suffered from .... ye gods I should remember. It was a mix of depression and nihilistic behaviour. Had some quirks as well which made him stand out as well.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Some are attractive, and some are just downright creepy and best left alone.
I'm probably the latter


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I'm guilty of being attracted to mysterious guys... the not-so-creepy ones of course.


----------



## PaulSanders

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> My sister's friend told me that I have a mysterious guy thing going on, and that it's attractive. I thought this was kinda interesting, because I figured that women liked the more friendly outgoing type. I always thought that women would find me boring because I'm not the laughing, joking, outgoing type. What are your opinions?


They are, for a few seconds. Then you need to talk to the girl and have to, actually, reveal you personality.

If you want to develop a personality, just train it, repetitively until it becomes sharp. Then you'll have the best of both worlds. Intrigue and Expressiveness.

-Paul Sanders


----------



## RelinquishedHell

.


----------



## rainbowsprinkles

I love mysterious guys. 

That being said, "mysterious" to me means someone with dark eyes and careless hair that you spot doing something interesting but introspective. - such as reading a book ( or writing one) sketching on an art pad, ect, like: 

The guy you always see in the coffee shop working on something or reading something and you want to ask him about it-

The guy you admire from afar that lives in your building that rides a motorcycle while wearing a necktie and works nights. 

Stuff like that.. NOT mysterious as in a creepy stalker, or the guy that peeps through your window or stares at you in the cafeteria . 

I don't like boisterous, joking guys. I'm a serious person, and usually those outgoing guys are huge, giant flirts that just want to talk about basketball or invite you to some party.


----------



## JustSpitItReal

rainbowsprinkles said:


> I love mysterious guys.
> 
> That being said, "mysterious" to me means someone with dark eyes and careless hair that you spot doing something interesting but introspective. - such as reading a book ( or writing one) sketching on an art pad, ect, like:
> 
> The guy you always see in the coffee shop working on something or reading something and you want to ask him about it-
> 
> The guy you admire from afar that lives in your building that rides a motorcycle while wearing a necktie and works nights.
> 
> Stuff like that.. NOT mysterious as in a creepy stalker, or the guy that peeps through your window or stares at you in the cafeteria .
> 
> I don't like boisterous, joking guys. I'm a serious person, and usually those outgoing guys are huge, giant flirts that just want to talk about basketball or invite you to some party.


I love you for that last paragraph.


----------



## Setolac

"*Are mysterious guys attractive?"

Only if you're not socially awkward and socially inept. 
*


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

There has been a mentioning once that I'm mysterious. But I'm unattractive so I'm in the creepy category. FML


----------



## CWe

I've been told by my older niece's friend that i was hot and mysterious. So i think some do!


----------



## SambaBus

If they are, then I haven't discovered it yet!


----------



## D3T0X

being misterious and awkward and shy is a difference buddy...didn't mean to crush your dreams lol


----------



## Farideh

I actually find them to be creepy.


----------



## Toppington

Paloma M said:


> I actually find them to be creepy.


Pretty sure this is the popular opinion among women these days. You tend to creep people out more than make them curious. And it makes sense, I guess. I was told something similar a few times going through school (when I was still in public school), but if they somehow weren't creeped out by me and my silence/apathetic nature (at the time), they usually just realized that I was pretty damn boring anyway and stopped talking to me.

In short, it's probably a good way to pull the more curious people in, but unless you actually have a lot for them to discover about you, that kind of attraction fades pretty quickly when they realize there's not as much mystery or excitement as they thought.


----------



## AllToAll

I do like "mysterious guys." I find them intriguing and interesting. Knowing everything there is to know about a person on the first date, or upon first meeting is boring. Plus, I find that I trust a person more if one of their flaws is evident (in this case, quiet/distant/shy). By flaw I mean in regards to what's seen as the norm, because I'm quite fond of shy guys.


----------



## Just Lurking

This line is busy.


----------



## Silent Hell

Mysterious guys do have an intriguing allure. In school while the rest of the girls were into some teenage hearthrob, I was pining for Robert Stack (the original Unsolved Mysteries host) with his delightfully creepy voice and trench coat.


----------



## McdonaldMiller

awkwardguy said:


> Some are attractive, and some are just downright creepy and best left alone.
> I'm probably the latter


haha! me aswell


----------



## UltraShy

Setolac said:


> "*Are mysterious guys attractive?"*
> 
> *Only if you're not socially awkward and socially inept. *


You mean where the mystery isn't "WTF is wrong with that guy?" Though knowing a guy lives at home & is jobless due to disabling SA -- total removal of such mystery -- sure doesn't appear to be attractive to the ladies either in my experience.


----------



## missalyssa

Not to me, but I enjoy the funny happy-go-lucky outgoing type.

Different strokes


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Silent Hell said:


> Mysterious guys do have an intriguing allure. In school while the rest of the girls were into some teenage hearthrob, I was pining for Robert Stack (the original Unsolved Mysteries host) with his delightfully creepy voice and trench coat.


I'm not mysterious in that sense LOL, I'm told that I am not very open about myself and that makes me more interesting.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

awkwardguy said:


> Some are attractive, and some are just downright creepy and best left alone.
> I'm probably the latter


I think "creepy" should be a derogatory term towards SA'ers, I seriously hate that word.


----------



## mysterioussoul

if you're an attractive guy and mysterious then you're hot. you'd just be labelled a creeper if you're not so good looking and secretive.


----------



## Setolac

Just realized there is a poll and no one voted.


----------



## matjef89

I think there is a lot more that a guy has to have going for them than just being mysterious for people to find him attractive. I'm guessing good looks help. If the reason they are mysterious or secretive is found out, it should be a real reason. A good looking, mysterious guy that keeps the fact that he has cancer and is going to die is probably found to be more attractive than an ugly, mysterious guy that doesn't want people to know he pees his bed every night.


----------



## KelsKels

Yes! I like the mysterious thing.. Idk there's just something sexy about trying to figure a guy out and not completely understanding them. It's hard to explain.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Setolac said:


> Just realized there is a poll and no one voted.


I just made the poll


----------



## RelinquishedHell

matjef89 said:


> I think there is a lot more that a guy has to have going for them than just being mysterious for people to find him attractive. I'm guessing good looks help. If the reason they are mysterious or secretive is found out, it should be a real reason. *A good looking, mysterious guy that keeps the fact that he has cancer and is going to die is probably found to be more attractive than an ugly, mysterious guy that doesn't want people to know he pees his bed every night.*


:um... ok that's a bit of a stretch


----------



## RelinquishedHell

UltraShy said:


> You mean where the mystery isn't "WTF is wrong with that guy?" Though knowing a guy lives at home & is jobless due to disabling SA -- total removal of such mystery -- sure doesn't appear to be attractive to the ladies either in my experience.


Sometimes I worry that my SA and depression will be hard for some women to accept. I think it's a major factor that prevents me from even trying.


----------



## elvin jones

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sometimes I worry that my SA and depression will be hard for some women to accept. I think it's a major factor that prevents me from even trying.


Relationships with people are hard enough. Add in personality disorders and major depression and I can understand why people would try to avoid it.


----------



## arpeggiator

Some girls like mysteriousness at first, but they'll get bored if you don't open yourself to them.


----------



## Kingpin

mysterioussoul said:


> if you're an attractive guy and mysterious then you're hot. you'd just be labelled a creeper if you're not so good looking and secretive.


That's exactly what I thought ;_; it's always like this isn't it?


----------



## Slimeball

I've had people tell me I'm a "mystery man" probably because they only see me once in a blue moon. I'm always in some room alone. Unfortunately isolation isn't helping me be reached by anyone who might find the mysterious thing alluring (not that there are any)


----------



## b0m

If the guy is handsome and confident yet somewhat distant then yes.

If the guy is unattractive, shy and timid then he will get called a creep


----------



## Freiheit

mysterioussoul said:


> if you're an attractive guy and mysterious then you're hot. you'd just be labelled a creeper if you're not so good looking and secretive.


This, pretty much.


----------



## MrGilligan

I voted "yes" but the actual answer is "sometimes."


----------



## bakariu

I've been told that throughout my entire life especially in HS when I was on the basketball and football team because after the games when the players would grab a cheerleader or another fine girl in school and go to a party or something I would always decline to go which mainly was in basketball since I was real good at would make everybody go WTF he got going on? Then since females would always stop me and compliment me on my looks it would really made females wonder what was up. Sad part is it's nothing more then an allusion really and once females or males for females crack that allusion and get reality they usaully don't stick around especially when they don't have nothing to gain.


----------



## strugglingforhope

I just never saw the point in trying to be mysterious, although I’ve known it to be effective in dating; it just seems like wasting someone’s time and an immature way to handle a relationship. It allows the other person to maintain false beliefs about the other person just because it hasn’t been said. In the early stages of meeting someone we’re often prone to believing what we want to hear. I think keeping mystery is hiding flaws not revealing them.

There is something to be said about holding back things to keep it interesting, but eventually you’re going to learn most if not everything; what do you do if your relationship was dependent on keeping the mystery alive and you eventually learn everything?


----------



## pineapplebun

I agree with Struggle completely. Maybe I'm one of the few girls that don't like mysterious guys just because I rather actually know what I'm getting myself into. How do you know if what they are withholding isn't something that might be a deal breaker to you? This is all just opinion based, so I'm not saying anyone else is right or wrong but the way I see it, withholding information is deceiving. It's not considered honesty in my book. That to me would say something about their character ^^. If someone is willing to hide something small, wouldn't they be more willing to hide something that's possibly bigger and had greater impact? On the flip side, as the mysterious person, they are people as well who most likely will have that desire to be accepted and loved fully for everything that makes them unique, which would probably mean the mystery would die down eventually. 

What if that mysterious allure he/she had was that he/she was a previously convicted felon? Hey it's happened before! That's not such a great surprise afterall^^.


----------



## JohnWalnut

You're going to get biased responses here.


----------



## elvin jones

Good looking people are attractive, regardless of being mysterious, shy, aloof, whatever. OP you must be pretty good looking.:b


----------



## Grimsey

"He's so mysterious, I wonder what he does all the time?"

(Pans to the guy levelling up his Diablo 3 characters)


----------



## flowingwater

"Mysterious" doesn't work unless you've got your looks going for you. 
If you're ugly and try acting mysterious, women will deem it creepy. If a male model with a godly jawline and cheekbones tries to act mysterious, it's like this "ZOMG he's like such a mysterious guy, he must be a really interesting and charming and intelligent person, I need to talk to him!!!!"


----------



## FadeToOne

b0m said:


> If the guy is handsome and confident yet somewhat distant then yes.
> 
> If the guy is unattractive, shy and timid then he will get called a creep


Exactly.

That's why this type of question always pushes my buttons.


----------



## Toppington

Grimsey said:


> "He's so mysterious, I wonder what he does all the time?"
> 
> (Pans to the guy levelling up his Diablo 3 characters)


:clap


----------



## Octal

Macimate said:


> "Mysterious" doesn't work unless you've got your looks going for you.
> If you're ugly and try acting mysterious, women will deem it creepy. If a male model with a godly jawline and cheekbones tries to act mysterious, it's like this "ZOMG he's like such a mysterious guy, he must be a really interesting and charming and intelligent person, I need to talk to him!!!!"


Yes. Most 'mysterious' guys who are not attractive get labelled as stalkers or potential serial killers.


----------



## Fanta can

b0m said:


> If the guy is handsome and confident yet somewhat distant then yes.
> 
> If the guy is unattractive, shy and timid then he will get called a creep


Unfortunately more often than not this is the way a lot of people perceive things.

The funny thing is, most serial killers, rapists, and psychopaths aren't homely looking, timid guys. Usually they're quiet, but tall, dark, and handsome. You could describe them as "mysterious", but they have a major air of confidence about them that other shy guys don't. Studies have shown that it's the attractive quiet guys you need to watch out for, not the weird looking quiet guys.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

LowKey said:


> Unfortunately more often than not this is the way a lot of people perceive things.
> 
> The funny thing is, most serial killers, rapists, and psychopaths aren't homely looking, timid guys. Usually they're quiet, but tall, dark, and handsome. You could describe them as "mysterious", but they have a major air of confidence about them that other shy guys don't.*Studies have shown that it's the attractive quiet guys you need to watch out for*, not the weird looking quiet guys.


----------



## Fanta can

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


lol. This guy can vouch for me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

If you are good looking, yes.


----------



## Eraserhead

Mysterious men that exude a quiet confidence are very attractive.


----------



## softshock11

only to naive girls

i dated msterious types and they ended up being *******s. i would be mysterious too if i had a crappy personality to hide.


----------



## dragongirl

StrangetoBehold said:


> I'm guilty of being attracted to mysterious guys... the not-so-creepy ones of course.


me 2 8)


----------



## coeur_brise

Yes, I distinctly remember being attracted to a "mysterious" guy back in middle school. One of the guys I crushed on specifically because he was mysterious and never said anything on the bus, just kept to himself. He also had dark hair and dark eyes adding to the mystery. Alas it was one of those teenage crushes that never developed into anything.


----------



## Laura1990

I like guys who are mysterious and a little quirky/weird.


----------



## Pennywise

They are. Especially when you're surrounded by loud, outgoing guys. A girl will look at all of these guys and then notice the one "quiet", "mysterious" guy, and will be intrigued by him. Maybe she'll even want to find out more.


----------



## Crowned One

If you pull it off well. Depends on how a guy pulls it off. 

There's one more thing a guy has to have going for him. His personality. If the girl senses anything one bit that ruins the "mystery", that aura disappears. If you feel you have the mystery guy thing going that's fine, but don't let it get to your head. 

Another thing. Girls like confidence. Except not if it makes a guy cocky, egotistical, or something.


----------



## EddieDee

I have been googling to learn more about being mysterious. I am not sure if I am a mysterious type of guy, but I like to dress in black and messy hairstyle.
I like to be alone and do things on my own. I'm a little shy and somewhat quiet. I don't talk much and I rarely talk about myself. I am always smiling because I am happy person. Do you think I shouldn't smile a lot? 
I am still learning on how to be more mysterious.

I am 27 and I have never been in a relationship. I just prefer to be alone!
I am never depressed, etc. 

Do you think I am mysterious? ^^


----------



## goosebump

softshock11 said:


> only to naive girls
> 
> i dated msterious types and they ended up being *******s. i would be mysterious too if i had a crappy personality to hide.


LOL. I've never dated a mysterious guys but I'm typically not drawn to them. If anything, I view mysterious guys as being hard to connect with. IDK. I find honest and open guys more attractive. Just a personal preference.


----------



## goosebump

strugglingforhope said:


> I just never saw the point in trying to be mysterious, although I've known it to be effective in dating; it just seems like wasting someone's time and an immature way to handle a relationship. It allows the other person to maintain false beliefs about the other person just because it hasn't been said. In the early stages of meeting someone we're often prone to believing what we want to hear. I think keeping mystery is hiding flaws not revealing them.
> 
> There is something to be said about holding back things to keep it interesting, but eventually you're going to learn most if not everything; what do you do if your relationship was dependent on keeping the mystery alive and you eventually learn everything?





pineapplebun said:


> I agree with Struggle completely. Maybe I'm one of the few girls that don't like mysterious guys just because I rather actually know what I'm getting myself into. How do you know if what they are withholding isn't something that might be a deal breaker to you? This is all just opinion based, so I'm not saying anyone else is right or wrong but the way I see it, withholding information is deceiving. It's not considered honesty in my book. That to me would say something about their character ^^. If someone is willing to hide something small, wouldn't they be more willing to hide something that's possibly bigger and had greater impact? On the flip side, as the mysterious person, they are people as well who most likely will have that desire to be accepted and loved fully for everything that makes them unique, which would probably mean the mystery would die down eventually.
> 
> What if that mysterious allure he/she had was that he/she was a previously convicted felon? Hey it's happened before! That's not such a great surprise afterall^^.


These 2 posts sum up my view. I want to know what I'm getting into. Being distant and detached makes me think the person is hiding something or that they will be hard to relate with. And in romantic relationships, self-disclosure and understanding each other are keys to bonding so acting mysterious just puts up walls between you and the other person.

I'm aware this is beyond whether mysterious guys are attractive so I'm done here.


----------



## EddieDee

goosebump said:


> LOL. I've never dated a mysterious guys but I'm typically not drawn to them. If anything, I view mysterious guys as being hard to connect with. IDK. I find honest and open guys more attractive. Just a personal preference.


Most girls do like outgoing,funny guys which is frustrating! lol


----------



## EddieDee

b0m said:


> If the guy is handsome and confident yet somewhat distant then yes.
> 
> If the guy is unattractive, shy and timid then he will get called a creep


I've been told I am handsome and attractive, but i am shy and timid.
And because I always smile and look happy, people don't find me creepy, thank god. I only talk when necessary ; talking too much uses energy.


----------



## goosebump

EddieDee said:


> Most girls do like outgoing,funny guys which is frustrating! lol


Hmm, not particularly. I'm not necessarily attracted to outgoing guys. A guy can be introverted and still be honest and open about himself. I've known a couple of guys like that.


----------



## EddieDee

goosebump said:


> Hmm, not particularly. I'm not necessarily attracted to outgoing guys. A guy can be introverted and still be honest and open about himself. I've known a couple of guys like that.


Oh, sorry, I misunderstood. I wasn't sure what being open meant. 
I am a honest guy, but not very open, aw.


----------



## sad vlad

For me, ''mysterious'' is just not knowing enough about someone. Because he doesnt want to share, he is withdrawn or just has something to hide. Making it into something special or magical is rather delusional. 

Guess some just love to fill the informational void with their own fantasies about how that guy must be like. So they are building a whole character in their minds. A character that can only appeal to them. But, since it is all happening just in their heads, a mere illusion.


----------



## apx24

Setolac said:


> "*Are mysterious guys attractive?"
> 
> Only if you're not socially awkward and socially inept.
> *


This. I fail to see how socially awkward people can be attractive. Unless they are good looking of course.


----------



## probably offline

Yes.


----------



## Apathie

Depends on the individual guy i think. Ryan Gosling seems to be pretty popular for one.


----------



## Rocklover639

I think so to a point but if you keep playing the mysterious guy role women will eventually feel that you're not attracted to them. That's how it went down for me especially with this one girl that was my crush since childhood and now she's moved on I truly regret it, don't miss your chance buddy!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

After much trial and error I find that I scare women off with my creepy "mysteriousness".


----------



## halb

Yes. They should be physically attractive though. I usually don't find myself attracted to those popular type, loudmouthed guys...


----------



## cafune

Yes, very much so. I find mysterious quiet types intriguing initially but one conversation can really kill (or intensify) the attraction.


----------



## Wulfgar

you'd have to be really REALLY overly attractive to pull off the "mysterious guy" look...and you'd also have to be a bit suave.....like Johnny Depp in The Ninth Gate.


----------



## stevo1978

I remember being called this by a girl i met on a lads holiday..Basically our group met a couple of girls around the pool and started chatting..Well..I wasnt chatting much..I was just floating around the pool on my lilo hungover!. One of the loudmouth guys in our group was doing all the chatting and i thought he was in there with her.

When we all went out that night the loudmouth was doing all the talking and cracking the jokes but near the end of the night she made a move on me! I told her that i thought she liked the guy chatting her up but she said that she fancied me and that she liked that i was mysterious! Since then ive never wrote much about myself on dating sites! :b


----------



## farsan

If you're a guy just get some nice clothes and I can asure you that it will increase your chances with girls. I NEVER talk, but I probably have more clothes than most of the girls, always wear fragrance and I notice girls looking at me sometimes. And I'm not really good-looking. It will create extreamely good first impresion and increase your chances so even if you can't hold a conversation for 5 minutes you'll at least get a chance!


----------



## Alx

If they're unconsciously mysterious or instinctively defending something worth getting to know, yes.

If it's a "look", "style" or "clique" like emo or goth or whatever, then clearly no. Mystery is spiritual when real. Keep it out of aspect or facade.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

gotta love a sexy mysterious guy


----------



## EddieDee

stevo1978 said:


> I remember being called this by a girl i met on a lads holiday..Basically our group met a couple of girls around the pool and started chatting..Well..I wasnt chatting much..I was just floating around the pool on my lilo hungover!. One of the loudmouth guys in our group was doing all the chatting and i thought he was in there with her.
> 
> When we all went out that night the loudmouth was doing all the talking and cracking the jokes but near the end of the night she made a move on me! I told her that i thought she liked the guy chatting her up but she said that she fancied me and that she liked that i was mysterious! Since then ive never wrote much about myself on dating sites! :b


We have too many guys like that who are loudmouth. I find them rather annoying, no offense! If I am in a group and a guy is talking a lot, I would leave without saying anything.


----------



## EddieDee

farsan said:


> If you're a guy just get some nice clothes and I can asure you that it will increase your chances with girls. I NEVER talk, but I probably have more clothes than most of the girls, always wear fragrance and I notice girls looking at me sometimes. And I'm not really good-looking. It will create extreamely good first impresion and increase your chances so even if you can't hold a conversation for 5 minutes you'll at least get a chance!


I agree!! I am one of those guy who want to look different than others, so I have bought some nice clothes on amazon that I don't see out side. My hair is all messy, I think I need a style for it!


----------



## Jackson4

farsan said:


> *If you're a guy just get some nice clothes and I can asure you that it will increase your chances with girls*. I NEVER talk, but I probably have more clothes than most of the girls, always wear fragrance and I notice girls looking at me sometimes. And I'm not really good-looking. It will create extreamely good first impresion and increase your chances so even if you can't hold a conversation for 5 minutes you'll at least get a chance!


Without a doubt.

I dont care if you are uglier than the ugly stick, dressing nicely is a sure way to at least be taken seriously, especially as you get older, if not get noticed. And something different, your own twist on classic stuff is all it takes. Also I should add, ignore insecure friends who might tread on your new image.


----------



## moveon

I have always tried to give off a mysterious vibe to hide my insecure side but it usually comes out when i have to talk to certain people and then i am not mysterious anymore i'm just shy and uncomfortable. I respect artists that prefer a more low key type of lifestyle and do not post on twitter 24/7 but everyone is different and i bet that there are people who feel that "mystic" people are holding too much personal information inside and that it makes them less interesting as humans.


----------



## cyanide444

I've always tried the "mysterious" personality thing just because that's the way I am -- distant and reserved. It has never really worked in my favor. Rarely has a female actually demonstrated genuine interest in me. Perhaps if I were better looking and did not suffer from mental instability.... That's wishful thinking though.

For the most part, I feel like I come off as more creepy than anything.



> I have always tried to give off a mysterious vibe to hide my insecure side but it usually comes out when i have to talk to certain people and then i am not mysterious anymore i'm just shy and uncomfortable.


I feel the exact same way. The 'mysterious' character trait is merely a result of my shyness and distance from people. The moment I get "comfortable" with people, they realize that I am pretty much a loser: no self-confidence, an inability to maintain control over the mind, and overall just an inferior person. The irony is that my attempts to look attractive backfire completely.


----------



## masterridley

I hate "mysterious" guys with a passion! This here comic explains why:

http://english.bouletcorp.com/2012/02/01/darkness/


----------



## RelinquishedHell

cafune said:


> Yes, very much so. I find mysterious quiet types intriguing initially but one conversation can really kill (or intensify) the attraction.


Yeah, that happens when I make the mistake of opening my awkward mouth.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

I think it's more to do with the unattractiveness of someone who goes out of their way to show off to other their assets for attention seeking. 

Girls that don't know me think I'm quite a mysterious person myself, but really that's because I'm just busy with my own life.


----------



## Itistime

I pull off the mysterious guy decently.I sure ruin it sometimes,When I act a little too shy,and what I do wrong is I dont go the next step but what makes it real good is I usually hang out with the popular guys(Nothing to do with my personality really as most of them don't fancy my Personally or a more accurate description is find me funny or weird because of my shyness I sometimes have to fake act)But due to Sports.So they usually think that I'm Great and I've been told that by my Guy Friends who wonder why I'm such a coward.I'm also really tall,so generally people think I'm strong(Which I am)but I never fight so they think I'm mature.Has no meaning though since I don't follow it up,so much potential.

I know a guy who is probably the best in the world at it.He's a little less quite than me)but I don't think he's shy as he gets in fights all the time and is as strong as a bull.Anyway he gets lots of dates but Girls who don't know him who know the people he dated think je's a player.

Eventually,when they hang around him they get drawn by his aura and somehow fall for him(He's only 14)Like a girl I know who only likes really funny guys(Not me) and is the biggest **** I've ever seen,he got a kiss out of her even though he's not her type at ALL.
Damn I wish I was like him.


----------

